# What is on your Christmas wish list?



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thought it would be fun to see what is on the Turner's wish list this year.

I am hoping Santa will leave that Alan Lacer 1 3/8 Skew chisel under my tree this year :sold: 

What are y'all hoping for?


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Bob, if you've got any influence with the big fat guy tell him I'd like a Nova G3 chuck in my stocking.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob, for me it is a One Way Termite Hollowing tool as far as turning stuff. Gave the wife alot of woodworking ideas so we will have to see what makes the cut and what ends up under the tree  
Those are nice skews chisels for sure. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I will skip the skew since I have Raffans but hinted to Mrs. Clause that a big mayo for Christmas might be in order.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good luck on that one Bernie  

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep you got that right Corey. Can't hurt to wish though.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Me, I wish for a little more time to spend in my shop.....LOL, don't we all?

I'd love a 14" Grizzly band saw......I think that would be nice.....

KarateEd


----------

